# halo hobbies



## B-man777 (Feb 24, 2005)

hello:was just woundering if josh cyrul is going to put up a web site for his halo hobbies or keep it under his other site www.cefx.net? thanks


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

He does have plans to get a web site, but with him being so busy, it just hasn't happened yet.


----------

